# Vietnam



## dylan_infantry (26 Aug 2005)

Hello does any one know of any good Vietnam movies that are out. ;


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Aug 2005)

Not currently though they are remaking THE QUIET AMERICAN (the original had Audie Murphy IIRC)

Locate the following on DVD, though

Platoon
84 Charlie Mo-Pic
We Were Soldiers
Hamburger Hill
Boys of Company C
Full Metal Jacket
Apocalypse Now or Apocalypse Now Redux

The best one for my money is A RUMOR OF WAR with Brad Davis, available on video, don't know if it is on DVD or not.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Aug 2005)

Whatever you do, avoid "Casualties of War".  Iff that whiny little bastage was in my section......... :threat:

Kat


----------



## Mineguy (26 Aug 2005)

"Kaaaaa Puuuuu to!!!!!" 

Good flick...I just recenetly started collecting VN stuff. I have in my collection a documented named flightjacket of an f4 pilot who was a red river rat on the mekong escorting bombers to hanoi


----------



## 2 Cdo (26 Aug 2005)

Michael don't forget "The Odd Angry Shot". A brilliant film about the Australian SAS during Viet Nam. :warstory:


----------



## dylan_infantry (26 Aug 2005)

Ya thanks for the list i will be sure to watch them.  if you have the History channel watch Tour Of Duty it comes on at 2.00 am so if your up watch it.  Its a great Vietnam movie thanks for the list.


Dylan c.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Aug 2005)

_* The Quiet American*_* has been remade with Brendan Fraser and Michael Caine and is available on DVD, well worth seeing as is the original with Audie.

Not much else out re the French period 1945-54 aside from these two, and an abysmal 1950's low budget thing called China Gate with Angie Dickinson as a Eurasian spy and Le van Cleef IIRC in really bad make up as a Viet Minh General (sort of like john Wayne as Genghis Khan). Nat King Cole and Alan Ladd star as Legionnaires  sent on a suicide mission.

There is also a fairly good French movie on Dien Bien Phu, caught part of it on TV one night, but don't know the name, if an English/subtitled version is available or availability on DVD sorry.

Finally Lost Command with Anthony Quinn, Alain Delon, and George Segal is about French Colonial Paras in Algeria, but the opening scenes are at Dien Bien Phu and it is available on DVD

As for the US period, most worth watching have already been mentioned. I'd add
 Flight of the Intruder, The Killing Fields. 84 Charlie Mopic  and the Aussie film  The Odd Angry Shot

I'd pass on Coming Home, Born of the Fourth of July 

The Deer Hunter  is worth watching check your realism and credibility at the door though. Same for Siege of Firebase Gloria  only worth watching with buddies, beer and pizza for the great R. Lee Ermy one liners. He steals the film as much as he did in The Boys in Company C  or  Full Metal Jacket
*


----------



## dylan_infantry (26 Aug 2005)

Does anybody watch tour of duty on the history channel.



by.dylan


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Aug 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Michael don't forget "The Odd Angry Shot". A brilliant film about the Australian SAS during Viet Nam. :warstory:



I forgot Siege of Firebase Gloria also.  I haven't seen either one, but understand both are good.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Aug 2005)

dylan_infantry said:
			
		

> Does anybody watch tour of duty on the history channel.
> 
> 
> 
> by.dylan



I was starting Grade XII when it came out on network television.  Was nice to see a 2nd Lieutenant not portrayed as a complete moron.  There was a good magazine article in VIETNAM Magazine about the show; it declined in quality in its last season when they moved the characters to Saigon in order to incorporate female characters in a stupid ploy to snag additional demographics.  *shrugs*  A shame.  Like A Rumor of War, sanitized for TV, but in some ways that has its advantages, too.


----------



## Shec (26 Aug 2005)

Right on !   *Lost Command* is a good one indeed -   2 brushfire wars for the price of one .
   
Some others:

*Hanoi Hilton* with Michael Moriarty about the   US PoWs

*The Walking Dead* ( I think) about a USMC recce patrol - great movie if you are a chronic insomniac

*Go Tell The Spartans* with Burt Lancaster about the US advisory phase of the war

And I forget the title but it stars Willem Dafoe & Gregory Hynes as plainclothes MPs investigating a murder in Saigon.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Aug 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I was starting Grade XII when it came out on network television.  Was nice to see a 2nd Lieutenant not portrayed as a complete moron.  There was a good magazine article in VIETNAM Magazine about the show; it declined in quality in its last season when they moved the characters to Saigon in order to incorporate female characters in a stupid ploy to snag additional demographics.  *shrugs*  A shame.  Like A Rumor of War, sanitized for TV, but in some ways that has its advantages, too.


It really cratered in for me when they went from being run of the mill, ass-in-the-grass boonyrats to super duper SOG troopers.

Kat


----------



## Danjanou (26 Aug 2005)

The movie with Dafoe and Hines was _*Off Limits*_*another good one. Scott Glen has a bit part as well.

I forgot about Hanoi Hilton and Go tell the Spartanstwo others well worth watching.

Surprised no one mentioned the definitive Vietnam War movie, John Wayne's 1968The Green Berets. That one is funnier than Siege of Firebase Gloria and for the same reasons, its' just so bad.
*


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Aug 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Michael don't forget "The Odd Angry Shot". A brilliant film about the Australian SAS during Viet Nam. :warstory:



Brilliant flick, havent seen it in a while.

"'at's the best wanking machine I've evah seen"

"hurrah for padre!"

dileas

tess


----------

